# Review: GoVibe Mini Box Amp



## EpicPie

Would love to thank Wilson over at Jaben. 

 If any of you wish to see larger resolution pictures(3648 x 2736), shoot me a PM. The picture in my review are scaled down for the review.
 Click the images to see them in 640 x 480.

*Packaging*
 Straight forward, features and information on the back.



*Unboxing*
 Within the packaging you'll have the GoVibe Mini Box Amplifier, mini USB to USB Cable, and a Male to Male 3.5mm Jack.


*Specs*
 Playtime: 30 Hours
  Headphone impedance: 16Ω - 300Ω
 Frequency Range: 10Hz ~ 100KHz
 Size: 63mm*25mm*13mm
 Weight: 30g

*First Impressions*
 The amp fit nicely in my pocket. I was very surprised at how fast the charge time was from being plugged into my computer, took roughly 15 minutes(Don't take my word, not sure if the amp was pre-charged) while I was using it.
 The anodized red aluminum shell is a nice touch and gives the product a clean and minimalistic look.

 While charging the amp has a red LED status light on on the input side for your source, turns off when it finishes charging. The amp also has a blue LED status light when you're plugged into the output. This gives the product a nice touch in my opinion.


*Using The Amp*
  The amp amplified all my headphones perfectly as my Microsoft Kin doesn't, go figure. 
 The amp gives off a unique sound signature I can't exactly describe it for the bass and treble but there is definitely an increase in midrange. The amp gives off a warm sound allowing you to hear miniscule details clearly by giving you an overall more "full" sound compared to an unamped source.

Note: The amp does not come with a built in volume control.

 Headphones Used: ATH-A700(64Ω), MHP-839(40Ω), Ultrasone DJ1(32Ω)
  
*Conclusion*
  If you need a small and portable headphone amp, I would definitely recommend the mini box for the reasons of how well it fits in your pocket without making you feel like you're carrying a brick which is the downside with some other portable amps like CMOY's. This amp is a keeper for me, I love it.

 Not sure on pricing as I wasn't given any information on that.
 I also couldn't find the amp it's self for sale on Jaben.net without being in a bundle.


----------



## Draygonn

That's a nice looking amp. How does it compare to an E6 IYO?


----------



## Eric_C

I think the E6 is flatter. Was just in Jaben a few days ago testing the E6 and the GoVibe Mini Box, and while I thought the Mini Box sounded good, I do think it hypes some frequencies. Like OP, I'm not sure which ones though. 

Worth noting: Mini Box has no volume control. So you will be plugging this unit into the headphone jack, not line out.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> I do think it hypes some frequencies. Like OP, I'm not sure which ones though.
> Worth noting: Mini Box has no volume control. So you will be plugging this unit into the headphone jack, not line out.


 


  I noticed bass and sub-bass sounded clearer but can't really decipher anything besides that.

 Also, I figured looking at the product was self explanatory enough to know it doesn't have a volume control built into it. haha


----------



## Eric_C

^ Err but you only took photos of the Mini Box from one side, so if I didn't know better I might assume it's got a volume control (as most portable amps do).
  Additionally, your DAP is unfamiliar to me--I wouldn't know if that was the headphone port or a line-out.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Additionally, your DAP is unfamiliar to me--I wouldn't know if that was the headphone port or a line-out.


 


  If you take a look at the 1st or 3rd photo it clearly displays arrows pointing in which way the sound goes(source to input).

 Click the images to make them larger.


----------



## Eric_C

You misunderstand me. I was referring to your DAP--digital audio player--not the amp when I said it was unfamiliar to me. 

Anyway the Mini Box having an input and output is the same (and necessary) for any amp; it in no way makes it obvious whether the amp had volume control or not. 

I'm sorry that you don't seem willing to accept this, I was trying to help improve your coverage of a lesser known amp. I can see there's no point in discussing this further. 

Unsubscribed.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> You misunderstand me. I was referring to your DAP--digital audio player--not the amp when I said it was unfamiliar to me.
> Anyway the Mini Box having an input and output is the same (and necessary) for any amp; it in no way makes it obvious whether the amp had volume control or not.
> I'm sorry that you don't seem willing to accept this, I was trying to help improve your coverage of a lesser known amp. I can see there's no point in discussing this further.
> Unsubscribed.


 

 I'm fairly sure he is going from the headphone jack from his Microsoft Kin, and amping that signal. IIRC the kin doesn't have a line out.
   
  Nice review, liked the pictures. I'd love a bit more elaboration on the SQ and how it changed.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> You misunderstand me. I was referring to your DAP--digital audio player--not the amp when I said it was unfamiliar to me.
> Anyway the Mini Box having an input and output is the same (and necessary) for any amp; it in no way makes it obvious whether the amp had volume control or not.
> I'm sorry that you don't seem willing to accept this, I was trying to help improve your coverage of a lesser known amp. I can see there's no point in discussing this further.
> Unsubscribed.


 
  I misread your post at the time, take it easy.
  
  Quote: 





pangolinman said:


> I'm fairly sure he is going from the headphone jack from his Microsoft Kin, and amping that signal. IIRC the kin doesn't have a line out.
> 
> Nice review, liked the pictures. I'd love a bit more elaboration on the SQ and how it changed.


 


  Thanks Pango.


----------



## EpicPie

El bump. ~~:


----------



## EpicPie

Bawmp. More people need to discover this wonderful portable amp.


----------



## EpicPie

Bump >.>


----------



## EpicPie

I'm surprised this thread keeps getting pushed down. Amazing headphone amp, moar people need to comment. >:|


----------



## nopolicy123

So, is the E6 better or GoVibe mini? I am personally going down to Jaben to test it soon, I want to see people's opinion.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





nopolicy123 said:


> So, is the E6 better or GoVibe mini? I am personally going down to Jaben to test it soon, I want to see people's opinion.


 


  I think the GoVibe mini is better in terms of sound signature.

 Only cons to the GV mini is the fact there isn't a volume control on the unit it's self so you have to manually change volume through your DAP. It isn't a huge downside though.


----------



## Draygonn

epicpie said:


> Only cons to the GV mini is the fact there isn't a volume control on the unit it's self so you have to manually change volume through your DAP. It isn't a huge downside though.




So no LOD cables. Do we have a price yet? I googled GoVibe Mini and got some very non-audio results


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> So no LOD cables. Do we have a price yet? I googled GoVibe Mini and got some very non-audio results


 


  Check the Jaben audio website.


----------



## kckc

I also have one of these, brand new and unopened. But as I already have enough portable amps I think I'm just going to post it up for sale. Any idea what a fair price would be as I can't find a pricing for them.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





kckc said:


> I also have one of these, brand new and unopened. But as I already have enough portable amps I think I'm just going to post it up for sale. Any idea what a fair price would be as I can't find a pricing for them.


 


  Send Jaben audio a PM here on Head-Fi and ask. haha


----------



## ezunyan

thanks for the quick review. i just bought this thing today for around 40 USD (used).
  i pair it with HD202,  i'm really satisfied (for now)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote: 





ezunyan said:


> thanks for the quick review. i just bought this thing today for around 40 USD (used).
> i pair it with HD202,  i'm really satisfied (for now)


 

 Glad to hear!


----------



## rundllexe

I got this amp as a little extra gift from Jaben when I purchased my GR07's and there was a delay - only just sitting down to hear how they perform with my CAL!'s. (source is my Cowon J3)
   
  Initial impressions, whilst listening to some prog metal, better attack (noticing this a lot with the snare), slightly more forward treble (by this, cymbals seem that extra bit more sparkly) and instrument separation appears to be enhanced. Bass also appears to be more fleshed out. Micro details are also a lot more discernible 
   
  They have made my already fun sounding CAL!'s even more fun, great combo!!
   
  EDIT: Check out this review and the included measurements for this Amp: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/mini-amp-review-fiio-e6-fireye-mini-govibe-mini-box?page=0,3


----------



## rundllexe

Further impressions with my CAL!'s are very favorable, been listening to a large selection of Post Rock and Prog Rock with the occasional Metal. Brings out quite a bit more bass quantity  from these cans as opposed to the headphone out of my Cowon J3, quality doesn't seem to be diminished at all, and no still no midrange bleed as far as I can tell.
   
  Other than that there is no noticeable noise or hiss present at quite loud listening volumes (29 on my J3, normally listen to them @ 32 unamped). Appears this great little amp leaves your source as is with no colouration, and boosts the inherent qualities of whatever cans you are using with them, as the sound signature on my CAL's hasn't changed, just more fleshed out.
   
  Tried using this with my Vsonic GR07's, but could not notice any difference apart from higher volume, not that I was expecting anything 
   
  Only gripe is the initial warm up, can take up to 5 seconds from playing your source to you actually hearing it through the amp. Has a weak scratchy veiled sound that slowly gets louder finalized with a pop as your music comes into focus, this doesn't reoccur unless you have maybe a 5-10 minute break between listens.
   
  BTW my Fischer FA-011's are almost here, and they will be auditioned on the GoVibe Mini Box first so I'll edit with my impressions of a more power hungry phones soon


----------



## zardak

This amp is "off the charts good" I bought it two days ago after comparing the Fii 6 and multiple others, but these stand out as very clean and professional. As the former poster said, they increase detail with no distortion, everything is louder, more detailed, and more focused in a good way with better dynamics and cohesion, it doesn't degrade but only brings out the headphones true potential. In fact if you listen to Mp3's you end up clearly hearing all the side effects of compression.
  But more importantly whatever qualities are lying dormant in your headphones potential is immediately brought out with class.
   
  The other amps i auditioned were a joke compared to these. Go Vibe appears to know a thing or two about amping, they are simply superb. I only ever heard of amping recently because my HTC Phone was not giving me satisfactory volume when running my Sennheisers 449's and 439's and i thought "Damn" what a joke, Sennheiser is crap, until the guy at Jaben audio here in Melbourne Australia explained to me that the harder the headphone is to drive, the better its potential for higher sound quality, he told me that he has $600 headphones that are near impossible to drive, but when they are being amped correctly, well hey.
  Anyway he said that with higher impedance headphones the resistance in the copper coil is waiting for high power to drive it and bring out the proper attributes in the headphone, and thus i was fascinated, so i took in my HTC Phone and Sennheisers and had a listen, WOW! Now were talking, end of story, give me that amp. Yes Sir $78 please, What! I think to myself, then i haggled and walked away with the  Go-Vibe Mini-Amp-Box for $50, i'm a happy camper, and you will not be disappointed if you get them, that's the truth. They are not ultra powerful, but they certainly send my Sennheisers to a much better loud level without distortion and that's all i was looking for. My advice, do not hesitate, i thoroughly recommend them, they solved my volume and clarity woes...Cheers!
   
  PS: the 5 second wind up problem the former poster had is not prevalent in my case, he might have got a faulty one, or the makers of Go-Vibe might have since fixed the problem, i have had no such issue.


----------



## assosson

[size=x-small][size=10pt]Just got this with my TMA-1s today. One little problem with the Go-vibe Mini Box - I am getting this constant slight background noise (static) - is this supposed to happen? It is just noticeable when I got music playing quietly but it becomes very obvious when the music is not playing or my headphones are just plugged into the go vibe with no input. A defective unit perhaps? Or is this normal?[/size][/size]


----------



## rundllexe

Quote: 





assosson said:


> [size=x-small][size=10pt]Just got this with my TMA-1s today. One little problem with the Go-vibe Mini Box - I am getting this constant slight background noise (static) - is this supposed to happen? It is just noticeable when I got music playing quietly but it becomes very obvious when the music is not playing or my headphones are just plugged into the go vibe with no input. A defective unit perhaps? Or is this normal?[/size][/size]


 

 Hey mate, I can confirm that there is a slight buzz in the line whilst the source is inactive - but I as soon as music is playing I cannot detect anything. Have you tried it with another source?


----------



## zardak

Sorry to hear that assosson, i can say i have no such problem with mine, the only time i ever hear hiss is when its in the source material, as in bad signal to noise ratio of the song, typically in some 70's and  80's recordings, other than that no such thing. You may have a faulty unit, i hope Jaben will be willing to swap it instead of playing some form of denial game with you.


----------



## spanky310

I have been trying to find this amp online but so far it seems that only Jaben carries it but apparently they are using it as tool to sell more wares to customers in the form of bundles.
   
  Anyone knows where I can buy this amp (preferably located in the continental US) as a stand-alone item and not part of a bundle?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Swimsonny

So as you all know they have redesigned this amp to make it look even better and sound even better. Well i have just received it and made a unboxing and compared it sidewise to some other amps. I did however forget that as it has no volume control you can not use a LOD so my demo of me doing that is not obviously invalid.
   




    
   
  Quote:


spanky310 said:


> I have been trying to find this amp online but so far it seems that only Jaben carries it but apparently they are using it as tool to sell more wares to customers in the form of bundles.
> 
> Anyone knows where I can buy this amp (preferably located in the continental US) as a stand-alone item and not part of a bundle?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  I am sure that if you give them a email they may be able to sell one stand alone. They are very friendly!


----------



## adrianclw

Just bought the amp. Like the new design as it look compact. Was comparing with the FiiO E6 but then I pick this as it really better. Now pair with my FAD Adagio II. Sound great.


----------



## Swimsonny

I would like to say if anyone gets one of these that you really have to push the jacks into the amp so they are flush to the amp. If not then you will not get a good connection and it will sound like the music is underwater.


----------



## ertai

I saw your video. Its nice. Thank you 
   
  I kinda like the new clip feature. Most important question though, how does the sound compare to the older version of MBA? It looks like a redesign in terms of feature rather than sound though. But since you did mentioned it sound even better - would you be kind enough to give us a little more detail on that? 
   
  Thanks
   
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> So as you all know they have redesigned this amp to make it look even better and sound even better. Well i have just received it and made a unboxing and compared it sidewise to some other amps. I did however forget that as it has no volume control you can not use a LOD so my demo of me doing that is not obviously invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogears

I recently got an E6 and chanced on soundvisionmag's review of 3 mini-amps including this one. I will try to get one


----------



## Swimsonny

The one in this review and in the sound vision review is the old version, check out my review for the latest version.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/621094/review-govibe-mini-box-amplifier-plug-in-and-clip-it-on


----------



## dogears

Actually read that but I'm not sure how I ended up posting here


----------

